# cz po1 holsters for carry?



## poppapaz (Jan 1, 2008)

i am getting a new po1 today. i plan on carrying this gun daily,anyone have suggestions on a good concealed carry holster for this gun? i prefer owb carry strong side. thanx for any help.


----------

